# [SOLVED]Two different Kernel panic

## kosbar

I have old notebook HP Pavilion tx2000 and use it for experiments befor try it on my desktop. So I decided to try Gentoo on it.

First of all pictures of Kernel panics:

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/52b09/68_14VU15QQ.jpg

and another one:

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/52b13/iA10g8_KxNw.jpg

Here is my lspci:

```
00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C51 [GeForce Go 6150] (rev a2)

00:09.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.3 Co-processor: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PMU (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB controller: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev f1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev f1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
```

Here much information about other hardware:

http://www.hp.com/hpinfo/newsroom/press_kits/2008/ces/ds_tx2000.pdf

here is my /etc/portage/make.conf

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

#

#

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

#

#

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

#

#

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

#

#

USE="systemd webkit xvid xcomposite ssl mp3 mpeg mp4 mplayer mysql odbc pdf png -qt4 -qt5 -kde djvu dri dv dvb dvd dvdr encode expart ffmpeg ftp ipv6 jit lua javascript exif enscript gif gimp git -gnome gpm gps gzip -hddtemp jack handbook -3dfx alsa -oss java adns -afs -aim apache2 atm bzip2 cdr cscope css ctype cxx dbi bluetooth  X bindist mmx sse sse2 nvidia cuda gl"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

SYNC="rsync://distfiles.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

And the most important things of all of this my Kernel config:

https://transfer.sh/ZwXkj/999.conf

twice

https://vk.com/doc178704059_442797144

And grub.cfg twice too:

https://transfer.sh/6KrRC/grub.cfg

https://vk.com/doc178704059_442797237

I do not want use initramfs cause don't use any complex FS and crypto, so modules of HDD included in Kernel, but probably something goes wrong...

----------

## pilla

Hi, kosbar. Welcome to Gentoo Forums.

That smells somehow like a GRUB configuration problem. Could you post your partition scheme and /etc/fstab for this system?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kosbar,

Welcome to Gentoo. 

... Unknown-block(0,0) normally means that the kernel cannot communicate with the hard drive.

As you don't have an initrd, all the kernel code required to mount the root filesystem must be built into the kernel.

Looking at your kernel .config

```
CONFIG_IDE=y
```

This option must be off. It enables the old PATA drivers that give you /dev/hda and friends.

Even old IDE hard drives have drivers under the SCSI and SATA menus now. You must use these.

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set
```

must be on.

```
# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set
```

is for your optical drive.  It must be =m or =y if you want to use the drive.

```
# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set
```

is useful too but its not required for booting.

```
CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y
```

needs to be off.  It will generate a lot of log spam that you don't need.

```
CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y
```

is correct for your hardware.

Not for booting but when you come to install a GUI, you will find that you need 

```
# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set
```

 on.

Turm off 

```
CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG=y
```

All the options with DEBUG in their names are for kernel developers.

They all generate lots of extra log messages. Some interfere with normal operation.

----------

## kosbar

 *pilla wrote:*   

> Hi, kosbar. Welcome to Gentoo Forums.
> 
> That smells somehow like a GRUB configuration problem. Could you post your partition scheme and /etc/fstab for this system?

 

I thought that GRUB2 must helps to kernel with root file system by arguments in grub.cfg root=/dev/sda3 and my panic about problems over this stage...

But here you my fstab:

https://transfer.sh/h7e9X/fstab.txt

----------

## kosbar

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> kosbar,
> 
> Welcome to Gentoo. 
> 
> ... Unknown-block(0,0) normally means that the kernel cannot communicate with the hard drive.
> ...

 

Thank you for Welcome!

When I choose Gentoo I was think like: It will be good experience. And I was right!)))

I fixed all options that you have targeted for me and (...excluding NOUVEAU for original drivers)...

OMG! I had compile kernel more than 10 maybe 15 times, I can do it with eyes closed! And I'm really happy to see another error screen (without sarcasm, really happy!)

It seems much easily than previous two!  :Razz: 

https://pp.userapi.com/c626420/v626420059/52e1a/CBAa_lyLK-8.jpg

----------

## kosbar

And Surprise! After reboot it works and I did nothing for this!

Thank you all for help! Especially NeddySeagoon!

Probably SOLVED!

P.S. How about base of config files for Kernel? People with notebooks have the same configuration

----------

## NeddySeagoon

kosbar,

Gentoo doesn't have errors - only opportunities for learning :)

----------

